# Winterberg oder Willingen?



## poekelz (12. Oktober 2010)

Viele hier haben ja schon den einen oder anderen Ausflug ins Sauerland gemacht und so ihre Erfahrungen mit den Tourenrevieren und den Bikeparks in Willingen und Winterberg gemacht.

Da ich/wir nun auch in beiden Locations unterwegs waren, möchte ich hier mal zum Erfahrungsaustausch aufrufen.

Meinen persönlichen Senf gebe ich dann auch noch dazu.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich war biser nur in Willingen aber muss sagen, der Parc gefällt mir schon. Allerdings nervt mich die Freeride mit den massiven Bremswellen doch recht schnell. Die DH ist unfahrbar und fürn 4x fehlt mir das Rad. 

Winterberg werde ich nächste Saison in Angriff nehmen.


Gute Idee Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (12. Oktober 2010)

Also nun auch mal von mir:

*Zu den Bikeparks:*

*Willingen,* ist ja eigentlich kein Bikepark sondern ein super Kabinenlift mir Bikestrecke. Die eine (fahrbare) FR-Strecke ist OK, die Bremswellen wird man auf jeder stark frequentierten Welle früher oder später haben.  Nachmittags stören die ziellos umhertorkelnden Gestalten bei Siggi´s Hütte  auf dem Weg zum Trail. Wer dort oder auch am späten Nachmittag an der Talstation eine Rast einlegen will, der kann was erleben  [Stichwort: Freiwild]

*Winterberg* ist mehr ein "richtiger" Bikepark, eingezäuntes Gelände mit verschiedenen (fahrbaren) Strecken und Sessellift , allerdings auch deutlich höher frequentiert, am letzten Samstag vorallem auch von Leuten mit gelbem Kennzeichen - mag aber auch am exorbitant guten Wetter gelegen haben. Auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber des Parks bildete sich eine richtige Fahrerlageratmosphäre zwischen den Bullis und WoMos...vermutlich auch abends. Der Ort Winterberg an sich ist schöner, nette Kneipen, Restaurants mit deutlich weniger Saufparty-Charme als in Willi, liegt aber ein paar km talwärts vom Bikeparkparkplatz.

Das *Tourenrevier* Willingen ist um Längen besser als in Winterberg, allein schon weil Winterberg auf dem Berg liegt und fast alle (bis auf den Kahlen Asten) Strecken zunächst einige 10km bergab gehen, ergo die Steigung am Ende der Tour lauert. 
Willi hat mit der Hochheide den besser ausgeschilderten Wegen und toller, abwechslungsreicher Landschaft meiner Meinung nach das bessere Tourenrevier.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2010)

Gut geschrieben, kann man sofort so unterschreiben 
Gibt an sich meine Gedanken und Vermutungen wieder 

mal sehen was die Anderen sagen


----------



## lipmo51 (12. Oktober 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich war biser nur in Willingen aber muss sagen, der Parc gefällt mir schon. Allerdings nervt mich die Freeride mit den massiven Bremswellen doch recht schnell. Die DH ist unfahrbar und fürn 4x fehlt mir das Rad.
> 
> Winterberg werde ich nächste Saison in Angriff nehmen.
> 
> ...



1. In Willingen gibts keinen Bikepark 
2. In Willingen gibts auch keine "massiven" Bremswellen
3. DH ist unfahrbar?????????????? Das soll wohl ein Witz sein?
    Du kannst auf der DH "ALLES" schwierige umfahren ! ALLES !!

Das sind ja wohl wirklich keine Bremswellen auf der Freeride.Das ist ein Furz.
Du solltest dir evtl das passende Bike kaufen,oder die "Bremswellen" einfach umfahren 

Und die Alkis,oben an der Hütte kann man problemlos umfahren.
Dann triffst du bis zur Freeride KEINEN Einzigen von denen
Und das ohne Umweg.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2010)

Schlechten Tag erwischt? Mal nicht gleich so aggresiv 

Ich habe den gesamten Post auf mich bezogen, also keine Angst  Wenn du die DH kannst, dann ist's doch gut


----------



## lipmo51 (12. Oktober 2010)

nein,alles gut bei mir


----------



## JENSeits (12. Oktober 2010)

dann ist'S ja gut.


----------



## Ins4n3 (13. Oktober 2010)

In Winterberg ist es halt durch die gegebene Streckenvariation immer etwas "voller".
Jedoch sind mMn. die Strecken in Winterberg relativ kurz, weswegen ich so lieber nach Willingen fahren würde.

Streckentechnisch ist der Unterschied zwischen Winterberg und Willingen relativ gering, Bremswellen hat man nunmal überall, nur fällt auf das in Winterberg grade beim Funride/Freecross der Bodenbelag abseits der "Ideallinie" ziemlich lose ist, so dass man schnell mal auf die Fresse fliegt wenn man zum falschen Zeitpunkt abkommt


----------



## chucki_bo (13. Oktober 2010)

Öhöm - sorry fahre erst seit kurzem Rad -- was sind Bremswellen????

Loser Untergrund, langsam vorausfahrende MTBler??? Irgendwie schreibt hier jeder was anderes dazu. Ich würde auch mal gerne meinen Senfdazu geben, aber vorher muss ich wissen was BREMSWELLEN sind.... 

ByTheWay : Ist denn keiner mal um die Bikeparks herum durch die Gegend gefahren??? 

Later 
chucki_bo


----------



## DirtBonez (13. Oktober 2010)

Bremsrillen sind halt Rillen die entstehen, wenn man bremst.
Die sind übrigens immer quer zum bike, nicht in fahrtrichtung.

Mir fällt einfach nicht der richtige begriff dafür ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (14. Oktober 2010)

Geil !!  !! Aus Bremswellen werden Bremsrillen. OK Definitionssache.

Aber wie können Bremsrillen QUER zum Bike entstehen??? 

Bitte, ich will auch mitreden können ... 

chucki_bo


----------



## poekelz (14. Oktober 2010)

Wiki sagt zur ähnlichen Waschbrettpiste:

Voraussetzung für die Entstehung der Struktur sind Fahrzeuge, die ausreichend schnell über eine Straße fahren, deren Deckschicht  locker aufgeschüttet ist. Eine Bodenvertiefung auf der Straße verursacht einen intensiven Bodenkontakt mit dem Rad des Fahrzeugs. Bei dem Herausfahren aus der Vertiefung bewegt sich das Rad wie auf einer Rampe nach oben, um nach einem kurzen Sprung eine weitere Bodenvertiefung vorzubereiten. Die Geschwindigkeit (größer 3 km/h), Masse, Radbreite und Dichte des lockeren Bodenbelags bestimmen die Größe und Lage der Bodenwellen.

Also so könnte man das wohl definieren, bzw. erklären, bei kleineren Fahrzeugen - BIKES - also auch kleinere Wellen.


----------



## JENSeits (14. Oktober 2010)




----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2010)

egal wie es heisst, rumpeln tuts trotzdem


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich schließ mich mal lipmo an ... 

Und diese Bremswellen sollen also so nervig sein, dass sie den FLOW auf der FR - Strecke unterbrechen?? Never... 

Aber welche Strecken sind nun besser??


----------



## Mathok (14. Oktober 2010)

Find ich super, wenn man bis vor kurzem noch nicht einmal wusste, was Bremsrillen/wellen überhaupt sind...

Fakt ist, da du dich ja lipmo anschließt, dass der Flow in dem Moment dahin ist, da man Bremswellen umfahren muss. Entweder muss man für die Richtungsänderung nämlich bremsen und neu beschleunigen oder man war vorher einfach zu langsam...
Zudem gibt es grade in Urlaubsgebieten (Morzine) oftmals Stellen, wo die Bremswellen nahezu Treppenstufengröße erreichen und man wirklich nur bremsen muss, weil irgendwelche Touris dort Panik kriegen und die Strecken tot bremsen.

Zum Thema:
Willingen: Lustige, einfache, flowige FR-Strecke und ein anspruchsvollerer DH-Kurs.
Winterberg: Spaßiger, einsteigerfreundlicher DH-Kurs, viele unterschiedlichen Strecken, allgemein Anfänger tauglich, neuer cooler technick Trail im Wald

Den Sessellift würde ich (abgesehen von der Geschwindigkeit) als Plus werten. Frische Luft, Sonne, etc...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (14. Oktober 2010)

Mathok schrieb:


> Find ich super, wenn man bis vor kurzem noch nicht einmal wusste, was Bremsrillen/wellen überhaupt sind...
> 
> Fakt ist, da du dich ja lipmo anschließt, dass der Flow in dem Moment dahin ist, da man Bremswellen umfahren muss. Entweder muss man für die Richtungsänderung nämlich bremsen und neu beschleunigen oder man war vorher einfach zu langsam...
> Zudem gibt es grade in Urlaubsgebieten (Morzine) oftmals Stellen, wo die Bremswellen nahezu Treppenstufengröße erreichen und man wirklich nur bremsen muss, weil irgendwelche Touris dort Panik kriegen und die Strecken tot bremsen.
> ...



Wie wäre es denn mit DRÜBERFAHREN?
Stellt euer Fahrwerk mal richtig ein,dann ist das auch halb so wild.
Und für die kleinen UNEBENHEITEN brauchst du bestimmt kein DHler mit 200mm Federweg.
Da musste echt nix umfahren....

Wer schon mal in PDS (Morzine und Co) war,der weiß was Bremswellen sind.Andere Leute nennen sowas Treppenstufen,oder LÖCHER.
Dort ist es echt krass.
Die kleinen Dinger da auf der FR in Willingen sind nichtmal erwähnenswert.Außerdem wurden die meißten doch eh beseitigt durch die Gittersteine.


----------



## Mathok (14. Oktober 2010)

Genauso sehe ich das auch. In Winterberg auf dem Freecross gibts auch jede Menge Bremswellen aber die sind alle so klein, dass das echt kein Thema sein sollte - dort werden die Strecken ja auch regelmäßig gepflegt. In den Urlaubsgebieten leider nicht, da werden sie immer größer und größer...


----------



## Escobar78 (14. Oktober 2010)

lipmo51 schrieb:


> Wer schon mal in PDS (Morzine und Co) war,der weiß was Bremswellen sind.Andere Leute nennen sowas Treppenstufen,oder LÖCHER.
> Dort ist es echt krass.



Unterschreib ich mal so. Außerdem fahren wir ja alle MTB`S und keine Hollandräder. Das halten die schon aus und es soll ja auch ein wenig "Scheppern im Gebälk"


----------



## chucki_bo (14. Oktober 2010)

Aha ... also lag ich doch richtig mit meiner Vermutung. 

Ich habe bislang in Willingen auf der Strecke nämlich nix bemerkt, was mich irgendwie bremswellenmäßig beunruhigt hätte. Ich wußte wie gesagt gar nicht, dass es die Dinger überhaupt gibt. Für mich war die Strecke bestenfalls uneben. Und das ist ja nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich --- meine ich ....

Fahrwerkeinstellen ist übrigens nen guter Tipp - lipmo ...  -  - schätze, dass einige das nämlich gar nicht erst gemacht haben und deshalb Bremswellenphobie bekommen 

Later


----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2010)

Wenn´s nicht ab und zu mal rüttelt und rummst ist es auch kein MTB-Sport!


----------

